# Crypts keep melting



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

Do you know what may cause my crypts to melt regularly (they look like these, but I am not sure if that's exactly the same thing: http://k43.pbase.com/o4/11/259611/1/54291455.0101200615.jpg) ?

Baisicly I have about 3 leafs on average. As the next one starts growing some other starts melting. Are there more or less typical things that cause this behaviour ?

Here are the tank specs:

10G
DYI CO2, around 30 ppm
EI dosing
4x10W 6500K bulbs
the tank is heavily planted, all other plants show no signs of stress.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Make sure everything is stable in the tank....from my exp they melt when the water params change.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

eklikewhoa, what kind of parameters do you mean ? I use DYI CO2 and it's naturally not stable, do you think this is enough to throw off my crypts ? Ferts, light and temperature are stable.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Make sure your CO2 is on 24/7 (best for DIY) and make sure you have steady flow of bubbles.

Crypts tend to like to be in some current. If you can, put them wherever they need to go so that they're close to your filter's output or at least make sure they're not surrounded by heavy growth that will prevent them from getting any current. If that doesn't work, you might try easing up on the dosing a little bit... if _that_ doesn't help, maybe you need to dose _more_ (if it's really heavily planted).


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

I know my dosing is a bit excessive, but I wanted to see if it causes any problems. I guess these are the problems, so I will try to cut back.

Thanks for the suggestion !


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi,

EI requires large water changes of 50% per week , and in my opinion it is this that could be causing the "instability" of your water parameters causing the melt. Crypts generally do well with regular smaller water changes.
I am currently trying out the PPS pro methodology in my tanks which also contain a lot of different crypts. I try to do a 20% water change every 2 weeks.This system might be better for you.

Regards,
Des.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine sort of put along with a few leaves until I add root tabs. Once I did this the result was a dramatic improvement in leaf size and health. Try it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have cryps growing in completely still water, with no fertilization what so ever, ever. It just grows in clay gravel. I also do no water changes other than top offs.

I always found stability to be the biggest factor. I agree if you are doing major water changes and the water is either way too cold or way to warm that could cause it. Some people have also thought high nitrate, nitrite, or ammonia levels will cause it. Cryp melt is classified as a disease with the exact cause unknown. They always grow back though.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for great suggestions ! 

So, to summarize - I have to ensure the stability of the conditions. This will probably mean moving to another dosing regimen.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had no problem growing crypts in EI tanks.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I also use EI fertilization with weekly 50%+ water changes on my tanks and have kept several varieties in them with no problems. As long as the water that you are using for your waterchanges fairly closely matches the tank water there shouldn't be any issues with it causing crypt melt.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My experience with cyrpts is that they are problematic at best with each species wanting/needing something different. One didn't seem to like CO2, another bright lights, and another had a problem with excel (at least I think this was the case.) Very finicky plants.......pure trial and error.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Finicky maybe, but when they are doing well they're absolutely fabulous. I'm starting to see why people become crypt addicts.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have one species left that is doing very well and I know what you mean. I'm not sure what type it is but it is a dark red underneath (almost maroon) and a dark green, like olive green (not like a green olive) on top.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Just a very general observation that I have made: When crypts are the minority plant in an aquarium, they are more prone to melting than when they are the majority plant.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just guessing, but I'd bet that a well-matured exclusive crypt/anubias/moss tank would score quite highly. Such an aquascape takes many, many months to develop.


----------



## meredymae (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a small 3 gallon nano with a mi oya and a wendtii in it. Both are still small, but the mi oya had been growing large and bushy for over 4 months until last week.

It is melting, and I am irritated. Reading this post, I am thinking it was a water change. I did a large one before I left.

Coincidentally, this is the same tank where all the amano's died a slow and sad death. All other tanks are fine. The otto in there is fine and so are the 2 platy's. 

I had been trying drinking water out of the jug from the grocery store instead of tap to see if the tank would do better, but I think I'll go back to tap.

What do y'all think?

I've had crypts for over a year in all the other tanks, and they're flourishing.

Never had this happen before. Do you think it's the small size and unstable water param's?


----------

